# How did you find out about hedgehogs?



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

I was thinking about this earlier and decided I wanted to ask...

I found out about them when I was talking to my aunt about the types of pets her friend owns... My aunt told me her friend had rescued fawns, and that her son had had hedgehogs. My first reaction was, "You can have hedgehogs as pets!?" So later that night I looked up "Hedgehogs as pets." I found out about this site, and I looked up a whole bunch of information, and later (after doing a lot of research) decided I would like to have one as a pet. So I asked my mom and have been begging and pleading, and now I am where I am today (hope that isn't confusing), earning my money to pay for my own hedgehog!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I had initially wanted to get a miniature horse. :lol: Then I decided that since I'm going into college, I'd better not get something that's so big and takes so much money and care. But...I still wanted my own pet. I wasn't allowed to get any kind of cold blooded animal (except fish, and I've already had a betta fish, and have another now) and I couldn't get a bird or anything large, like a cat or dog (since we already have one of each). So I was down to pocket pets. I didn't really like most of the options, guinea pig, hamster, and so on, and Mom said no to a ferret. So I did a little searching and discovered pet hedgehogs! A little research and a breeder search later, and my mom and I did a two hour drive to get Lily from Gail Dick. ^.^


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, let's see if I can recall

I was browsing through random videos on youtube, and I saw the famous "Uni The Hedgehog" video. I was like "Hmm... I wonder what a real hedgehog looks like" so I clicked on it. I watched the complete barrage of cuteness,and immediately, so I did a little research on wikipedia (... what?). And some time after I completely forgot about them. And back in 2008 I came across the exact same Uni The Hedgehog video, and remembered about them, and sometime after that I found out that they could be kept as pets. There's alot more details to add but I am *WAY* too tired to type them.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

well i've loved animals since i was little, and somehow on the internet like 4 years ago i found this site and i loved it. i aksed my parents if i could get one, the answer was no, and i moved on. 3 years later i come BACK to this site and relize im in love with hedgies lol :lol: and now that im more mature i do research on hedgies until i get my own!  (still trying to convince the rents, almost there) :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I found out about them years ago, when a classmate brought her hedgehog to school(during one of those "no real class" days). After that, life kind of moved on. About 2 years ago, I lost my chinchilla, and about a year later, started to look into another smaller pet(as I already have 3 dogs, 2 cats, a bird and a horse). I started doing research on another pet, couldn't decide between a ferret or a hedgehog. But I couldn't get another pet yet, because I was going away to HK for a month to watch the horse olympics. After I came home, started getting ready for school again, and I wanted a pet that I could bring to my apartment with me. I didn't want to bring my cat anymore, as my other cat passed away, and Tobie doesn't like being out here alone(plus, carrying a 16lbs+ cat is a bit heavy for weekly trips between the apartment and my mom's house). And so, the search brought me back to hedgehogs. ^_^ I found someone who had a litter of babies to sell, lucked out because someone didn't go pick up their baby, with no phone call or any contact, and so, I got my hedgie, and couldn't be happier. ^_^


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

the first time i heard tell of hedgehogs was probly 10 years ago. i went to a pet shop with my mom to drop off a litter of kittens my cat had. the pet store guy show me a hedgie and it was love at first sight. i begged and pleaded with my mom to get one but she wouldn't let up. time passed and i ended up in a pet store one day looking at the animals and thats when i saw roxy


----------



## animal<3er (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know when I first heard of hedgehogs but I do know that I have always liked animals. My mom told me a story about when I was little and how I never played with dolls, instead I would sit in my crib or somewhere around the house (nothing kept me in my crib) playing with a stuffed animal. I know a couple of years ago I heard of them and asked my mom but she said no. Know she said no til yesterday and I am hoping to be able to get one this month or most likely next month.


----------



## olo (Nov 2, 2008)

where i live it would be difficult not to find out about hedgies :mrgreen: 

i found out about african pygmies accidentally, when i googled for "domestic hedgehog". i found out about these, got two of 'em, keep them.


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

For my part, I have known hedgies by a reptile forum... I was planning to get a Blue Tongue Skink and when I was finilly deceied to began my searches to find a babie ont that forum, I saw somewone selling a crazy little creature... What was that! <3

So I left my BTS idea... and began to get informed about hedgehogs! I find a breeder fast but she were far from me. Anyway! I had aleready make my mind! I reserved a little pale girl but I had to wait about 4 months before my little beauty is born. And then Alyzée enter my life... She really introduce the passion of hedgies to me!  

After 2-3 months, I adopt a little male nammed Polochon from the same breeder. I wait that Alyzée was 6 months old and I put them together. Two babies was born from this union. But Polochon died mysteriously at 6 months... I was soooo sad! All my breeding prodjects flown away!  

And then the breeder of Alyzée et Polochon conctact me to give me new male... and my father offers me two others females! My dream of breeding hedgies became true!  

This is how I begun to raise hedgies!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I was searching for somethings new. I always had hamsters and I wanted something similar to care of.

I found that little spiky thing and I felt in love. I did my reseach about that animal and took my decision. I wanted one!!

I did 8 hours (back and forth) to get my first one, Mika.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Im 23 so when I was little I played sonic the hedgehog. At the time I thought a hedgehog was a made up creature until my brothers friend got a hedgehog some time around 1998. I only saw it once and it didnt seem well. Later it died either because it chocked on its food or the stress from the guy. He would either show it off to much so it didnt sleep well or the noise from his room. He liked to listen to music and play the guitar alot. 

Several years passed and My house is filled with my dog hunter who officialy belongs to my brother now since he ended up paying most of the vet bills, my dog lady who officialy belongs to my mom for the same reason and that lady likes to sleep in her room at night, my moms beta fishes, and my girl friend had some betas at her house also and she talked about getting another pet like a hamster. 

My brothers GF got a dog so I was the only one left without a pet. Im a redhead so I always stand out, and I thought how could I stand out with a pet. Thats when hedgehog popped into my head. I did my research, contacted a breeder to ask questions and to see if I could visit them to see if they were right for me. As I got to the breeders house she was just selling a litter of them and I held a little one and an adult. I decided they were right for me and got one as soon as I could.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

So, i've known about hedgehogs for as long as i an remember, friends in the past have had them and i thought they were interesting little guys but nothing more. I have a dog that lives at home with my parents because i live in dorms on campus and he is really my dads dog  I've had hamsters and fish before.
About a month ago i felt like i was missing a pet again.I didnt want to get another hamster because after my first hamster none were the same and they dont live too long. I thought about getting a gecko but decided against it afterawhile and tortoises are cute but dont do much...
One of the grad student i work with suggested hedgehogs...i was like nah...i dunno they are kinda expensive....but later that week i started researching them and just fell in love with the species. I did nothing but research them and then i was looking for a breeder and finally found one nearby who had a litter that was going to be weaned in a couple of weeks. 
I met up with her and picked out my little raisin who promptly peed in my hand to claim me 
This last Thrusday night my BF surprised me with my little raisin as a gift!!!! He's so cute and right now he has one small little cage that will soon be expanded into a two story awesome house!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

I actually found out about hedgies this January.
So back before I was born, my dad used to own a coin laundary. One day a lady brought in a little hedgehog wrapped in a towel in her pocket when bringing in her laundary. Well my dad had no idea what it was when she showed him a little ball of spikes wrapped in that towel. He was amazed  when it uncurled into a hedgehog.
Then 6 months ago, he saw one on TV and thought that it would be the best birthday present for me.
Well I'm still waiting for it but the breeder emailed me this morning that a litter was born this monday and 2 hedgies are pregnant. I am 2nd on the list so I DEFINATELY will have my hedgehog by the end of July. I'm so excited!  :lol:


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two chihuahuas. One is 9 and the other 2. I love them dearly but I wanted one more pet in the house. I was thinking of a Bearded Dragon. (still might do that next year) But I was reading that they carry salmonella etc. So started googling around and came across hedgehogs. I had Guinea Pigs when I was a kid (50 years ago) and loved them but I live in an apartment and could not have the sound they make to greet you. The more I read about hedgehogs the more I wanted one.

I am a librarian and I was walking around at work with a hedgehog book. A coworker noticed the book and stopped me to tell me that a good friend of hers has a hedgehog. She arranged for her friend to bring her hedgehog, named Neville, to the library so I could meet him. I met Neville who is 4 years old and fell in love. 

I did reseach, bought cage and wheel etc. and then went to the store (a good pet store with a connection to a good breeder) to get one hedgehog. CAME HOME WITH TWO! And learned that most everything I was told in the store was wrong...

Happily going forward with correct information from HHC and falling in love.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I found out about hedgehogs a few years ago. I decided to Google hedgehog at random to find out exactly what they were (not because I didn't know about them--I know about every animal from things as strange as a narwhal to something as common as a dog--I wanted to know exactly what they looked like and some interesting trivia about them. I started my hedgehog obsession that day. It became a hobby to research hedgehogs hours on end so I could know every thing there was to know about them. I wanted one then too. I found a breeder, who referred me to another breeder, who referred me to Herisson's breeder. I got Herisson last August as a "left over hedgie" which surprised me because I think I would have chosen him anyway even if there were other options. I was then a complete hedgie freak. (Oh ya I also became obsessed with drawing hedgehogs and I actually got pretty good at it.)


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I like Sonic the Hedgehog, looked up some images of him on Google, since he's "way past cool", and I found of a picture of a real hedgehog. I was like "What the heck is that?" So, I clicked on it, and there was a picture of a real hedgehog. So, I wanted to find out more. I went on Google Web Search and found out about this site. Here I am, 5 years later, :lol: with a hedgehog of my own, Quilliam.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I was always a fan of Sonic the Hedgehog when I was a little kid, I have all the sonic plushies (to date) though I always wanted a hedgehog, especially after I saw how happy on of my friends were with here hedgehog Skittles. (Sadly she died a few years later in a car crash... T-T)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't remember actually finding out about hedgehogs. I think I was always aware of them. My family are big time animal people and at one point when I was in highschool we had three cats and a dog. I used to watch Mark Marone the pet keeper and I think he had a hedgehog on once. Anyway Watching him made me really want a pet of my own. One that would be mine (not the family's) and that I could keep in my room. The Dog and cats presented a problem though as they would not get along with, bunnies, guinea pigs, rats, or mice, my friend suggested a hedgehog. My dad never said no to me and my mom was asleep when I asked her so that's how I got permission to get Crittur (that was like 7 years ago) Crittur has since passed away, I've moved out on my own and have adopted Quigley. 

It's remarkable how different owning a hedgehog is now. There is so much information out there now and I realize that I actually did almost everything wrong the first time around.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

i found out about hedgehogs about 7 years ago. a pet store that i used to go to all the time had them once. i did a lot of research and by the time i decided to get one the pet store didnt have anymore and it is really hard to get any kind of exotic animal in Alaska. so i searched for breeders all over they did have one in Anchorage but at that time they were not breeding anymore. so i looked all over on line and found one that was willing to ship to Alaska. it was hedgehogs by Vicki. so i got one and she wasnt the nicest hedgehog but i loved her anyway. then we got orders to SC and i had to give her up because we decided that a 2 week trip wasnt good for her. now i have 2 hedgies but it took a few years before i got them. i was so sad when i had to give up Camile, but it was better for her. fortunately (or unfortunatley) we are not moving for a while and if we do we are most likely moving to SD so i can take my babies with me!


----------

